# Columbia/Westfield headset replacement?



## Andrew Gorman (May 24, 2009)

I'm going to have to replace the headset on a Westfield built 28" moto-bike, and the steerer tube is a little bit bigger than the OD of Schwinn headset I had planned to use.  The Island Cycle Supply catalog calls out the Westfield headset 1 3/16". and the Schwinn at 1 9/32.  Is there a better fitting alternative?  When, if ever did Westfield standardize their headsets with the rest of the industry?   Or should I just pot the slightly smaller headset in place with JB Weld and call it good?
Thanks in advance!


----------

